
An App Saw Trump Winning Swing States When Polls Didn't - felipellrocha
http://www.npr.org/sections/alltechconsidered/2016/11/10/501613521/an-app-saw-trump-winning-swing-states-when-polls-didnt
======
ng12
> Democrats voting for Trump in droves.

Do we know that this was actually the case? At current counting Trump received
something like 500k fewer votes than Romney did in 2012. It makes me think
that there really aren't that many crossover voters or alt-right boogeymen.

~~~
devsquid
We can be pretty certain its not the case. But that statement has been
spreading around.

------
lotu
It's really easy to have an effective track record when n=1.

~~~
paulddraper
And when your chances of being correct are 50/50

